# Michigan Breeders---reputable



## leahca

Hi all---

New here....Did a search and couldn't find anything specific to my question.

Anyone know if Sunrise Vizsla in Kinde, MI--is a good breeder?

Midnight Run Vizslas in Battlecreek, MI?

Any insight/reviews would be so helpful! My husband and I are researching and looking to make the right decision.

Thanks!

Leah


----------



## goldplatypus

I got my vizsla from Larry @ Red Dog Kennels near Detroit Metro Airport. I completely recommend him.

http://reddogkennels.com/


----------



## jakersmomma

We also got our beautiful boy Jake from Larry @ Red Dog Kennels, he was born 10/28/09. We've had no health problems and his personality is wonderful. He seems quite calm and well behaved compared to some of the V's I read about on here When did you get your V goldplatypus and what city are you in?


----------



## Freddie

Hello,

We did get a puppy last year from Sunrise Vizsla in Kinde MI. We were not necessarily looking for a show dog, just a family member. We found it!! All the vets are so surprised by his personality, he is a hit with just about everyone. But what Vizsla isn't!!


----------



## Caitlin

Our 17 week old is from sunrise Vizlsa..gary is amazing and will answer any questions you have! We are from RI and got him shipped here. He is a wonderful healthy dog


----------



## leahca

thank you so much for the replies---I appreciate it!

Freddie--who was the dam? So glad he's been a good fit for your family. Did the puppy come AKC registered? 

Caitlin---Thanks for the reply! 17 weeks---awe--so CUTE! What litter was your pup from?


----------



## Caitlin

I dont have the papers in front of me but the mothers name was Pepper. He was born on 4/5/11. Gary and his wife barbara are seriously great. They kept in contact with us from the day
tHE puppies were born and sent us weekly pictures. I highly recommend!


----------



## leahca

thanks for the reply----much appreciated!!!


----------



## Caitlin

No prob, let me know if you have any more questions-you can private message me 8)


----------



## msula95

Back in June I contacted Jonathan at Midnight Run interested in a puppy.

We had Vizsla that we lost young and wanted another one. She is a member of the family and will be my running buddy.

Jonathan contacted me the same day the I left the message and talked my ear off. He is very involved in the breed and competition.

He put me in touch with Patti Hamlet of Michigan Northern Vizslas. Jonathan's dog was the sire of the litter.

I was totally impressed with both Patti and Jonathan.

Taz is a great dog and we see many positive differences between her and our previous Vizsla.

Contact Jonathan. He was very open to having us visit him to see his dogs.

So, yes, he is reputable.

Jeff Miller


----------



## Freddie

Hi Leahca,

We had to send his papers in. Gary and Barb were so great. We had several questions regarding the breed. They spent at least a couple of hours just talking to us and answering questions. We were able to play with all the puppies from Red's litter (Born on 5/19/11) plus another litter that was just a month older. I believe his dam was Maggie, but I do not have his papers in front of me. Gary and Barb are very open and truly love their dogs and the Vizsla breed. Please do not heistate to call Gary or email him. They still keep in touch with us to see how Red is doing and what he is learning.


----------



## leahca

Thank you so much Jeff and Freddie for your response. Much appreciated. 

They have a litter right now from Maggie--11 pups


----------



## goldplatypus

jakersmomma said:


> We also got our beautiful boy Jake from Larry @ Red Dog Kennels, he was born 10/28/09. We've had no health problems and his personality is wonderful. He seems quite calm and well behaved compared to some of the V's I read about on here When did you get your V goldplatypus and what city are you in?


I got Lola October 2010. She will be a year old in a few weeks. She is a great dog and easily the most affectionate dog i have ever been around. 

I currently live in Lansing. Luckily I have some great spots around me to run around with her. She needs it!


----------



## dmp

Sorry to bump an old thread; my family visited with Barb and Gary yesterday. Great group of V's; great couple - too. 

We fell in LOVE with their dogs; Maggie is our favourite - i think. Impossible to choose, right? We also spent time with Ruby - at just 10 weeks old, she was ALL energy.

From my experience, Sunrise will be GREAT once we get our new pup; due in about six weeks.


----------



## KB87

dmp said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread; my family visited with Barb and Gary yesterday. Great group of V's; great couple - too.
> 
> We fell in LOVE with their dogs; Maggie is our favourite - i think. Impossible to choose, right? We also spent time with Ruby - at just 10 weeks old, she was ALL energy.
> 
> From my experience, Sunrise will be GREAT once we get our new pup; due in about six weeks.


dmp, I'm excited to hear you're getting a pup from Gary and Barb's litter in about 4 weeks! My boyfriend and I are also getting a pup from this litter and cannot wait for them to arrive! Gary has been beyond great to talk to and I'm so happy with him. Are you hoping for a male or female from Maggie's litter?


----------



## dmp

Sent you a PM, neighbor!


----------



## mother goose11

*Vizsla desperately needed*

Hello:
My parents a loyal Vizsla owners. They are active seniors in their community participating in various service oriented works. Their Vizsla goes everywhere. This past year and half, it developed some tumors and so I have been searching for a new dog.
I did locate one in Holland, MI this past week and made arrangements to pick it up today.
Since Wednesday it has been showing blood in its urine. Apparently, the new dog also has a tumor in its abdomen.

My parents this week put their beloved dog to sleep thinking I was bringing the new dog this weekend.
BUT, I can't give them another unhealthy dog.

PLEASE if anyone knows of a VIZSLA dog needing a new home, please contact me. I would greatly appreciate it.....
Lisa Flynn
810 627-9278


----------

